# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Chrissie Great Escape

## angelblue

Source The Sun newpaper

Killer be arrested Chris in break for the border
 NOT- SO- GREAT ESCAPE 

Queen Vic murderer Chrissie Watts will be arrested as she tries to flee the country in a Great Escape -style plot.

The Eastenders pub boss is just minutes away from jetting aboard when she is caught.

The plot mirrors war movie The Great Escape, when steve MCQueen breaks out of WW11 PoW camp.

He gets all the way to the swiss boarder on a motorbike only to be caught at the last minute.

We`ve pictured escapee Chrissie, played by Tracy- ann Oberman. as she might have looked in his place, 

She gets as far as the airport with her toy boy lover Jake Moon, played by Joel Beckett.

But cop nick her for husband Dirty Den`s murder -despite her trying to pin the blame on Sam Mitchell (kim Medcalf). Eastenders bosses are keeping jake`s fate a secert.

An insider said yesterday:"The police are sniffing all over Albert Square after Den`s body is found  and Chrissie starts to get twitchy. She decides to flee the country and takes Jake with her. Just as it looks like they are going to get away with it, the cops descend on them.

"It`s like the Great Escape when you think Steve McQueen is home and dry."The scenes will be shown in the autunm

----------


## Kim

Cool, can't wait for it to happen.

----------


## BlackKat

Jakey! *gulps* Sounds exciting.   :Cheer:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

cant wait so good

----------


## Johnny Allen

Excellent, sounds great

----------


## eastie

Great! cant wait!

----------


## Layne

Sounds good, but this is before the funeral yes???

----------


## angelblue

no  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> Sounds good, but this is before the funeral yes???


No, I think this is after -- her last few scenes.

----------


## Jade

wonder what ill happen to jake?

----------


## Tamzi

I can't believe she gets caught at the end! Wonder what will happen to Jake, This sounds really good

xxx
P.S I thought there were 4 different endings

----------


## Keating's babe

I'm hoping she does get caught.  :Cheer:

----------


## Layne

> No, I think this is after -- her last few scenes.


yeh you answered on NHO thanks got a bit confused!

----------


## Kim

> No, I think this is after -- her last few scenes.


It must be after the funeral if she is arrested when her and Jake are about to leave the country, the police wouldn't let her go to the funeral would they.

----------


## Treacle

This sounds mega!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kim

> I can't believe she gets caught at the end! Wonder what will happen to Jake, This sounds really good
> 
> xxx
> P.S I thought there were 4 different endings


Four endings, Death, Suicide,Escape, and Jail were filmed to stop the storyline leaking out until the last minute. Bosses have since decided on Jail.

----------


## BlackKat

> Four endings, Death, Suicide,Escape, and Jail were filmed to stop the storyline leaking out until the last minute. Bosses have since decided on Jail.


They might not have. This might be just one of the four that's been leaked, but not the one they've decided on. They might not even have filmed yet.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Sound good, but there are so many different story's going round you don't know which one's to believe.

----------


## eastenders mad

what she can't get arrested i want her to escape. Thats so not fair. i wonder if they will arrest Jake aswell and they could still be together in Jail but that will probably won't happen.   :Angry:   :Wal2l:   :Crying:   :Mad:

----------


## BlackKat

Over on DS forums, this has been posted but with a different summary:




> Eastenders black widower Chrissie Watts will make a run for freedom as police close in around her.
> 
> the Sun reported today that Chrissie and lover Jake flee the square minutes before cops swoop on the Vic.
> 
> and fior chrissie and jake its a race against time as they make it to the airport.
> 
> of the 'two' supposed endings filmed one will see
> 
> chrissie about to get on board the plane when the police Police stop her in her tracks and arrest her.
> ...


Is this what the Sun said, or the posters own spin on things?

----------


## the_watts_rule

I read that in The Sun 2

----------


## BlackKat

> what she can't get arrested i want her to escape. Thats so not fair. i wonder if they will arrest Jake aswell and they could still be together in Jail but that will probably won't happen.



They wouldn't be together in jail -- he'd go to a men's prison, whilst she'd go a womans. I think all they could get Jake for would be perversion of justice -- unless they think he may have had something to do with the murder - wife and lover kill off the husband and nab his pub or something.

----------


## Blondie

> I think all they could get Jake for would be perversion of justice -- unless they think he may have had something to do with the murder - wife and lover kill off the husband and nab his pub or something.


Maybe, I suppose police would be suspicious of their relationship. Chrissie had better escape, I just can't see her in prison at all. I know that's what should happen as it's 'what's right' so to speak. It's just not her at all though, she's far too devious to go to prison. It's so lovely that Jake goes with her though, and also nice to know that EE aren't ignoring their relationship when Jake gets back.

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## eastenderfan_91

yes i heard that she tries to flee the country with jake but is arrested seconds before her departure

----------


## Jade

I'm guessing that she tells Jake all about it then, if not why would he agree to go on the run with her??

Or unless he comes back from where he's hiding to get Chrissie so she doesnt have to tell Jake the whole story.

----------


## littlemo

> I'm guessing that she tells Jake all about it then, if not why would he agree to go on the run with her??
> 
> Or unless he comes back from where he's hiding to get Chrissie so she doesnt have to tell Jake the whole story.


I wouldn't think Jake could stay in Walford, because of the whole Johnny Allen business. I'm not sure whether Chrissie would tell Jake, I think he would be shocked, but then again if he really cares about her, maybe he would see that she was desperate and empathise. Although would he jeopardise his freedom for her? risk going to prison? I don't think they've known each other long enough to be in love, I might be wrong but I still think Chrissie is in love with Den, and feels immensly guilty for starting up this relationship with Jake. I don't think it means that much to her.

----------


## BlackKat

> I wouldn't think Jake could stay in Walford, because of the whole Johnny Allen business.


Johnny's problem is mainly with Danny -- I have a feeling Jake and Johnny are going to sort things out. If Jake's going to be majorly involved with the Den storyline, he doesn't need to be hiding from Johnny. And Jake comes back in September, and Chrissie doesn't leave until November, so even if Jake does leave with her, he'll be in Walford for a few months at least. I don't think Johnny is going to be a big issue for him.

----------


## BlackKat

If Chrissie does run -- will she do it in her usual combo of skirt/dress and boots? I mean, they're very stylish for everyday life, but not really what you want to be wearing when you're running from the cops. But I can't ever remember seeing Chrissie in something like jeans and trainers, lol.

----------


## chance

i spect she'l still have all her clobber on,shes never worn anything else since being in it

----------


## Layne

I'm fed up with all these rumours, (sorry bad mood) i'm just gonna wait and see when it is aired!

----------


## Layne

> If Chrissie does run -- will she do it in her usual combo of skirt/dress and boots? I mean, they're very stylish for everyday life, but not really what you want to be wearing when you're running from the cops. But I can't ever remember seeing Chrissie in something like jeans and trainers, lol.


You can just imaine glamourous Chrissie is a Trackie suit!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

> You can just imaine glamourous Chrissie is a Trackie suit!!


Jake would probably be like..."Er who are you and what have you done with my girlfriend."   :Lol:  

(Or are they not boyfriend and girlfriend, are they lovers now? I must say I like the word paramour for them...It sounds so much more illicit and seedy  :Stick Out Tongue:  Heh, toy boy lovers,   :Rotfl:  Sorry, I just can't stop laughing at that.)

----------


## Layne

> Jake would probably be like..."Er who are you and what have you done with my girlfriend."   
> 
> (Or are they not boyfriend and girlfriend, are they lovers now? I must say I like the word paramour for them...It sounds so much more illicit and seedy  Heh, toy boy lovers,   Sorry, I just can't stop laughing at that.)


you and your ideas, you should write out your boinnie and clyd thing out as a script! i'd love to read it   :Rotfl:

----------


## Bryan

sounds good but i remember reading they were filiming 4 exits, so could this just be one of 4 possible exits for her?

----------


## BlackKat

> you and your ideas, you should write out your boinnie and clyd thing out as a script! i'd love to read it


At this point me and my ideas are the only things keeping me positive. *clings onto Jakey, Chrissie, and Dennis* I swear if Jakey leaves as well...

----------


## Layne

> At this point me and my ideas are the only things keeping me positive. *clings onto Jakey, Chrissie, and Dennis* I swear if Jakey leaves as well...


well you and your ideas are the only thing kee!ping me positive too!

----------


## Rach33

I have a feeling out of the four exits two are the biggest possibilities and that's escape or jail 

With Jake's return and him possibly going on the run with her I think either way he may also be leaving after all Nanna Moon is dying because there will be no family to look after her the only way this could be true is if Joel Beckett's return to Albert Square is a short one and he decides to runaway with his murderous girlfriend or he ends up arrested as well. After all he has no alibi for he was with Johnny at the time Den was killed and Johnny is hardly going to be joining the queue to give him an alibi 

Either way I think we could be seeing three faces leave Albert Square Sam, Chrissie and Jake

----------


## BlackKat

> After all he has no alibi for he was with Johnny at the time Den was killed and Johnny is hardly going to be joining the queue to give him an alibi


He does have an alibi for that night -- because he told the police he was with Johnny. If Jake doesn't have an alibi, Johnny doesn't have an alibi, and Jake's alibi was the only reason the police couldn't investigate Johnny for Andy's death. They knew it wasn't suicide, they just couldn't prove it.

----------


## xcutiekatiex

looks good am glad jake is back hes great  :Smile: 
__________________

----------


## Lisa321

Sounds good. I guess.
I dont want Chrissie to leave! Grrr. 
I suppose at least she doesnt die so hopefully the door is left wiiiiide open! for her to come back.
xx

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Oooh, sounds good  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

its going to be good

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Definitely  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i love eastenders but all the good charecters are leaving

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I know, it's a great shame

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no lol is that you in your picture

----------


## Kim

At the current rate that characters are leaving, there won't be any left in it soon! With all the good characters leaving, I don't think I will be watching EastEnders after the new year.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no

----------


## xxsexc_kellyxx

sounds good  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no lol i cant wait

----------


## Lisa321

Ill always watch eastenders :P
I dont think ill ever stop until it does.
Its routine for me now.. !

----------


## Lisa321

I_luv_dennis
I love your banner  :Big Grin:  
By the way :P
xx

----------


## Katie

> You can just imaine glamourous Chrissie is a Trackie suit!!


One time ages ago she wore a normal T-shirt and it looked so weird - I thought she was wearing pyjamas!!  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

lol.

----------


## pops110874

I know - all the good characters are leaving!  :Crying:  

Still, every cloud.......Grant is back (for a while..)

Cant wait to see Chrissie trying to escape, I almost want her to get away with it though!

----------


## Angeldelight

am really hoping they get away... what would be more perfect... Sam would go down for acessory to murder and Chrissie would get away with Jake... it's perfect JUSTICE...

----------


## Layne

> am really hoping they get away... what would be more perfect... Sam would go down for acessory to murder and Chrissie would get away with Jake... it's perfect JUSTICE...



I soooooooo want that to happen!!!

----------


## BlackKat

But I want Jakey to stay -- I do want a happy ending for Chrissie...I just want Jake on screen more,   :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

I want Chrissie to escape with Jakey's help, but sorry Jakey HAS to STAY!!!

----------


## Bryan

maybe Jake comes back working for the coppers, and he gets her to the aiport and then says "ya nicked"!   :Rotfl:   how fab would that be, and would explain how Jakey can stay!

----------


## Babe14

Jakey would never ever do that to Chrissie :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> Jakey would never ever do that to Chrissie


i know yeah, but it would be a big shock and a right old laugh!

----------


## Bryan

hey just relaised if she does get cuaght just as shes about to escape its just like Snowball in Bad Girls, remember when she bombed the library then escaped as a nun, as she got to the front gate, they grabbed her and dragged her back in!

----------


## !chrissie262!

I don't want chrissie to leave and I want jake to stay

but maybe chrissie comes back after like a month or two and jake comes with her and they all live happily ever after.

I seriously can't wait til jake gets back i think i am goiin mental!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i dont mind about chrissie and jake

----------


## Bryan

> i dont mind about chrissie and jake


i agree

as good as they'd have been, we havent seen enough of them as a couple for them to be a couple, they havnet been an item really so its not like were used to them like that, it was rushed and i doubt chrissie will have time to get it on with jake soon with the events to be coming up

and so one night between the pair dosent make me miss them being together

----------


## Babe14

I think that there will be a lot of loving between Chrissie and Jakey upon his return and amongst all the chaos..

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah cause Chrisse has really missed jake you can see that she has. But it will not last long if they are going to arrest Chrisse for the murder. I wish it was going to last a bit longer cause they are meant for each other no matter what.

----------


## Bryan

> I think that there will be a lot of loving between Chrissie and Jakey upon his return and amongst all the chaos..


really with chrissie going mad, making up stories, trying to convince the police she is innocent and plan a runner i doubt she will have time to involve herself in some meaningless fun

----------


## BlackKat

> really with chrissie going mad, making up stories, trying to convince the police she is innocent and plan a runner i doubt she will have time to involve herself in some meaningless fun



So she just randomly decides to take Jake with her when she flees the country, despite not having talked to him since he got back. I don't think it will be meaningless or fun, but I definitely think he'll be involved with Chrissie.

----------


## Bryan

> So she just randomly decides to take Jake with her when she flees the country, despite not having talked to him since he got back. I don't think it will be meaningless or fun, but I definitely think he'll be involved with Chrissie.


i agree they will have a talk, but i dont think theyre be nflirting, kissing, bed etc, she hasnt got the time, her life is confussing enough without getting into a relationship

----------


## Treacle

> They might not have. This might be just one of the four that's been leaked, but not the one they've decided on. They might not even have filmed yet.


Oh you have to keep hoping  :Smile: 

It does look like it's going to be this one though  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

> i spect she'l still have all her clobber on,shes never worn anything else since being in it


What's that supposed to mean?

Chrissie has a wide range of clothes!

----------


## Treacle

One can only hope Jake returns for this only but no doubt he'll be sticking around for longer  :Mad: 

Mind you how he can escape prison is beyond me! He's going to be caught assisting a murderer to escape  :EEK!:

----------


## kirsty_g

cant wait

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> One can only hope Jake returns for this only but no doubt he'll be sticking around for longer


In an interview in Inside Soap, he talked about 'next year' so I think it is pretty sure that he is staying on for a while.




> Mind you how he can escape prison is beyond me! He's going to be caught assisting a murderer to escape


Don't know how he is going to get out of that one  :Ponder:

----------


## Treacle

> In an interview in Inside Soap, he talked about 'next year' so I think it is pretty sure that he is staying on for a while.
> 
> 
> Don't know how he is going to get out of that one


The problem with the new Moon brothers for me was they were just pathetic in their first few months, they were far too over-exposed and their dialogue was just appalling! Kathleen Hutchison really fancied both of them, I heard the crazy bitch sent Jake Maskall a text after she left EastEnders saying he was doing a really good job etc! Talk about being a bunny-boiler  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The whole Moon clan was given far too much screentime under her reign!

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> The problem with the new Moon brothers for me was they were just pathetic in their first few months, they were far too over-exposed and their dialogue was just appalling! Kathleen Hutchison really fancied both of them, I heard the crazy bitch sent Jake Maskall a text after she left EastEnders saying he was doing a really good job etc! Talk about being a bunny-boiler 
> 
> The whole Moon clan was given far too much screentime under her reign!


Yeah, when Jake and Danny first arrived, they had a signifiacant part in just about every episode and we got too much of them too fast.
Did she really think she had a chance with Jake Maskall.  :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

> Yeah, when Jake and Danny first arrived, they had a signifiacant part in just about every episode and we got too much of them too fast.
> Did she really think she had a chance with Jake Maskall.


Probably  :Lol: 

It doesn't work if you introduce characters and over-expose them so soon. You can do that with the odd family but it's also a gamble but it paid off for the Slater clan!

----------

